# 31 March and The Point is Closed



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

While we wait for the NPS to sort out the new legislation that was passed (whatever that means) it looks like the Point is closed. In fact, it looks like the closures are about the same as last spring. For those who live on the island or know, can we still walk to the point? I'm going to be down there next week and may make the hike. If we can, I guess we have to stay in the water?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Im surprised they havent closed the whole road in to and out of Hatteras.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

1BadF350 said:


> Im surprised they havent closed the whole road in to and out of Hatteras.


They wont have to close 12, they are just waiting until bonner bridge falls.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

How is it last September there was under washed bridge piles. Now six months later only 2ft draft in the channel? Wait till it falls.... My wife already closes her eyes every time we cross it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

How long is it going to be closed, anyone know???


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Benji said:


> How is it last September there was under washed bridge piles. Now six months later only 2ft draft in the channel? Wait till it falls.... My wife already closes her eyes every time we cross it.



This keeps up and we wont need a bridge to drive across.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The Point is open


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Be willing to bet the map got loaded a day early.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I lost my crystal ball but a lot of people must have one. Everyone that has reported it closed lives at least 3 hrs away


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> The Point is open


That's good to know. Computer says it's closed. Hopefully it'll stay open until I'm down there next week!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess April fools came a day early


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Does anybody believe that those in control really give a crap about keeping computer data up to snuff for users who have to plan ahead and drive hours to get there? NOoooooo, afterall, they'd rather save that money to spend on man hours physically putting up, taking down, and moving closures. And where do they get the money for that?......from the taxes, and now fees, we part with to access the place! It's craziness....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> I lost my crystal ball but a lot of people must have one. Everyone that has reported it closed lives at least 3 hrs away


 Hey bronzbck1, Why don't you set an example and take your truck and drive out on the "point" and show us that it's open! I don't live 3 hours away either and I think it's closed! No offense man, I just remember when this was a free country!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

So the question is, can I walk out there when I'm on the island next week? I'm thinking I can only if I stay in the water.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Why is the Point closed, birds or turtles, or just for fun? I'd like to make trip in about 3 weeks but will think twice if the Point is closed.


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

OPEN -per RDT as of this morning...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad its open, I saw on the NPS site on Monday it was open, heard it was closed checked the NPS site again sure enough it was changed to closed, now its back open according to the site. Im not sure what mouth-breathers they have running their site but it was changed and changed back. RDT says its open and so do the guys down there, good enough info for me.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

GEEZ! Moral of this story is to no longer trust the computer map! I'm just going to go down there and see what's up and go from there.

Thanks guys!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

"OPEN".....but open to what - pedestrians or vehicles? Have heard that word "OPEN" before, when in fact, it was "open" to pedestrians, not vehicles.....
I personally wouldn't trust the color coded map either. Yeauhp, Only way to tell is to head on out there. If the point is closed to everything, no access period, I could also enjoy myself fishing elsewhere on the Island, hopefully.....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

dlpetrey said:


> GEEZ! Moral of this story is to no longer trust the computer map! I'm just going to go down there and see what's up and go from there.
> 
> Thanks guys!


You never can trust there site. Last year it said it was open for weeks when it wasn't. You need to ask for this thread to be taken down


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

ncsharkman said:


> Hey bronzbck1, Why don't you set an example and take your truck and drive out on the "point" and show us that it's open! I don't live 3 hours away either and I think it's closed! No offense man, I just remember when this was a free country!


I did that is why I said it was open, plus I got calls all day of the bite going on.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

drumrun said:


> Be willing to bet the map got loaded a day early.


You lost that one the big boys where biting this morning


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> You never can trust there site. Last year it said it was open for weeks when it wasn't. You need to ask for this thread to be taken down


Living over 7 hrs away has its disadvantages. 😉

Mods if you want to remove this thread by all means have at it.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

bronzbck1 said:


> You lost that one the big boys where biting this morning


Thats one I am happy to lose. Be down Friday for a week, we will see ya out there.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a great idea, keep calling them and tell them if they kept their site up to date you wouldn't need to call


----------

